# 20 mb/s with Roadrunner



## socomm203

I have always gotten 10mb/s with roadrunner but to day when i went to speed test.net I got 20mb/s. Did roadrunner get faster all of the sudden?


----------



## vinnie107

Lucky for you. I struggle to get 5 here.


----------



## tlarkin

socomm203 said:


> I have always gotten 10mb/s with roadrunner but to day when i went to speed test.net I got 20mb/s. Did roadrunner get faster all of the sudden?



No but they offer 20Mbit connections at an upgraded price.  They are probably testing that service in your area and it will probably go away when they can throttle it and then charge you the extra $8.99 per a month for the higher speed.


----------



## vinnie107

Jelous Much?


----------



## bomberboysk

Do you perhaps have roadrunner turbo? Because powerbooster sometimes messes up speedtests making it look like its faster than it really is.


----------



## dannaswolcott

Yes they did upgrade. The standerd now has power boost. I am on standerd and the same thing happened to me and some people I know over the weekend. We called them and Power Boost is now on the standerd plan. I had turbo but when I found out standerd had the power boost now I downgraded to it... Its just fine. I am very happy with the speeds.


----------



## Geoff

love the 20:1 download to upload speeds


----------



## WeatherMan

What do you have?

We have 50 Down to 1.5 Up here


----------



## tlarkin

Bootup05 said:


> What do you have?
> 
> We have 50 Down to 1.5 Up here



the UK is geographically smaller, so it is cheaper to run fiber through your whole country.

I got 20d 1up here since I subscribe to Road Runner Turbo.  Last I clocked in on a bit torrent download is I was grabbing a bundled distro of Linux on DVD (about a 6 gig image was dual layer) and it had enough seeders where I was downloading it at 2MegaBytes per a second.  

Of course they run QoS so I think my bandwidth does spike and I think it also gets throttled at peak times.


----------



## tremmor

Tlarkin......question. 
Im thinkin even with speed test Im getting 20meg but on the other hand there are so many servers to choose from. Actually they all give different results. this is not a biggie but im curious. at one server running test i will get 20. another will get 40. and another will 6. And then im wondering because everybody else is going to and clicking on a diffirent server they are getting something different.  My question is how do you actually compare? 
Whats would be fair for everybody. or at least how do ya tell which is the one you should be using. 
thanks

just seems to be to many variables and difference.


----------



## Geoff

tremmor said:


> Tlarkin......question.
> Im thinkin even with speed test Im getting 20meg but on the other hand there are so many servers to choose from. Actually they all give different results. this is not a biggie but im curious. at one server running test i will get 20. another will get 40. and another will 6. And then im wondering because everybody else is going to and clicking on a diffirent server they are getting something different.  My question is how do you actually compare?
> Whats would be fair for everybody. or at least how do ya tell which is the one you should be using.
> thanks
> 
> just seems to be to many variables and difference.


You need to select the server that's closest to you for the best test.


----------



## Scubie67

The numbers for them is all over the place.Recently I have gotten as low as 2 mbs and as high as 46mbps last week.I have standard 7mps dl / 384 kbs up btw .It has been posted on DSL reports.They are doing something to their network (probably setting up some sort of metering ) They have been trying to get their foot in the door on metered internet but getting a lot flak from people who dont want to pay $54.95 for a 40 Gb cap with a $1 per 1 GB overage rate.I know as I was in one of their test areas(Greensboro/Triad).


----------

